# schnurstärke beim feedern



## klappe (20. April 2011)

hab auf meiner feederrute ne 20ger oder 22|kopfkrat schnur.
wenn ich schwerere körbe werfe, reicht das natürlich nicht  aus: ergebnis: montage reist ab|uhoh:

wenn ich jetzt eine schlagschnur montiere, (2 mal rutenlänge ) bin ich bei knapp 8m schlagschnur. die meisten stellen an den flüssen an denen ich angele sind aber gar nicht so tief-->dann kann ich auch gleich mit 0,28mm schnur angeln ohne schlagschnur , oder?
weil den effekt, dass die dünnere schnur den strömungsdruck mindert ist zwar wahr, aber hätte dabei doch keinerlei effekt, wenn die rute aufgestellt ist(also so viel schnur aus dem wasser wie möglich).......

würde gerne mal eure meinung hören....

hab ne super stelle-aber da brauche ich min. 80g körbe +futter.....

muss ca 30m-40m werfen....
wollte morgen 2.spule mit shimano technium 0,28mm bespulen lassen-die hat wenig dehnung und genug power die würfe mit schweren körben zu verkraften....


----------



## Andal (21. April 2011)

*AW: schnurstärke beim feedern*

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie du deine Montagen rausballerst, aber für 80 gr. plus Futter reicht mir eine weiche 25er vollkommen aus. Da fetzt nix ab!


----------



## klappe (21. April 2011)

*AW: schnurstärke beim feedern*

also wenn ich sehr nasses und damit schweres futter mit 60g körbchen auf die genannte distanz werfe ist mir nicht wohl dabei....
und ich hatte auch schon abrisse.:c:c:c
das körbchen flog in hohem bogen kurz vor mir ins wasser|supergri|supergri (zum glück nicht auf den kopf)

also wenn dir ne 0.25mm schnur reicht, dann bin ich doch mit ner 0.28mm schnur auf der "sicheren seite", oder?

tja werfe ganz normal aus|uhoh:

aber man hat es ja auch im gefühl wieviel geht.....wurftechnisch.


----------



## klappe (21. April 2011)

*AW: schnurstärke beim feedern*

ach ja, an der stelle stehen (zumindest im moment) super brassen (hab dort keine unter 50cm gefangen-gewicht weiß ich leider nicht) und auch schöne karpfen alle bisher gefangenen zwischen 50-60cm.
das alles im fluss.macht mit feinem material spass, aber mein körbchen treibt (wenn ich nich weit genug auf die gegenseite werfe) gnadenlos ab wenn ich versuch "volle wucht" zu werden, dann habe ich abrisse#q

also brauche ich stärkere schnur


----------



## Borg (21. April 2011)

*AW: schnurstärke beim feedern*

Mmh, also auf der einen Rolle hab ich 0.22er und damit fische ich problemlos bis 100 Gr. und auf der anderen habe ich Geflochtene mit ner 0.25er Schlagschnur und damit fische ich problemlos bis 200 Gr. 

Was für eine Schnur und welche Montage benutzt Du denn ?

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. April 2011)

*AW: schnurstärke beim feedern*

Wenn Du mit einer 0,28 weit genug kommst, gibts keinen Grund die nicht zu verwenden.#6

Die höhere Abriebfestigkeit haste noch als Bonus oben drauf.

60 Gramm Korb + Futter kommste locker über 100gr. wenn der Korb nicht Mini ist.


----------



## Udo561 (21. April 2011)

*AW: schnurstärke beim feedern*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> 60 Gramm Korb + Futter kommste locker über 100gr. wenn der Korb nicht Mini ist.



Hi,
aber locker :q
Je nach schwere vom Futter oder Partikelzugabe werden das auch schonmal 150 Gramm.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Glasaal (21. April 2011)

*AW: schnurstärke beim feedern*

ich rate dir von der technium ab.

habe meine feederruten mit jeweils 0,20 bestückt.(80gramm körbe gehen eigentlich problemlos)
die eine mit stroft gtm und die andere mit der shimano technium.

die technium nehm ich wieder runter.
die schnur neigt durch ihre relativ hohe steifigkeit, wenn zu wenig zug auf der schnur ist, schnell zu verdrallen. es ist schon öfter vorgekommen das während dem auswurf sich die schnur um die rutenspitze gewickelt hat und es dann peng gemacht hat.


----------



## Allex (21. April 2011)

*AW: schnurstärke beim feedern*

Hi,

dein Problem hatte ich auch mal, und ich dachte es liegt an der Schnurstärke, aber es lag an meiner Wurftechnik!
Ich hab die Schnur oberhalb des Rollenbügels nur mit einem Finger gehalten und ummer irgendwie eingeklemmt, sodass bei vielen Würfen die Schnur abgerissen ist... seitdem ich 3 Finger oberhalb des Rollenbügels habe passiert mir das nicht mehr und ich kann problemslos auswerfen.

Grüße Alex


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. April 2011)

*AW: schnurstärke beim feedern*

Eine stärkere Schnur verschleisst nicht so schnell.
Man braucht keine Schlagschnur.
Sie wickelt sich nicht so leicht um die Ringe.

Mir den drei überflüssigen Fingern kann man  dann der Nase bohren.#6:q


----------



## FrettchenLinks (21. April 2011)

*AW: schnurstärke beim feedern*

Also obwohl ich selbst blutiger Anfänger bin, habe ich bei mir (0,23er Mono + 60gr + Ladung) nicht das Gefühl, dass bei Weiten von 20-30m die Montage abreißt. Hängt denke ich aber auch mit Knoten und Schlagschutzperle zusammen. Wenn das ordentlich gemacht ist, sollte es keine Probleme geben.

Heisst es nicht, das man generell so fein wie möglich Fischen soll?


----------



## Udo561 (21. April 2011)

*AW: schnurstärke beim feedern*



FrettchenLinks schrieb:


> Heisst es nicht, das man generell so fein wie möglich Fischen soll?



Hi,
ja , die Fische sehen die Schnur sonst :q
Und es heisst auch das Schleien ganz vorsichtig beissen und das man beim Hechtbiss ne Zigarettenlänge warten soll bis das man anschlagen sollte :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. April 2011)

*AW: schnurstärke beim feedern*



FrettchenLinks schrieb:


> Also obwohl ich selbst blutiger Anfänger bin, habe ich bei mir (0,23er Mono + 60gr + Ladung) nicht das Gefühl, dass bei Weiten von 20-30m die Montage abreißt. Hängt denke ich aber auch mit Knoten und Schlagschutzperle zusammen. Wenn das ordentlich gemacht ist, sollte es keine Probleme geben.
> 
> Heisst es nicht, das man generell so fein wie möglich Fischen soll?



Richtig.

So fein wie möglich und so stark wie nötig !#6

Bei einer Schnur die am Grund liegt, braucht man sich um die Sichtbarkeit keine Gedanken machen, zumal ja noch ein feineres Vorfach dran ist, wohl aber um die Abriebfestigkeit.#h


----------



## Dunraven (21. April 2011)

*AW: schnurstärke beim feedern*



klappe schrieb:


> das körbchen flog in hohem bogen kurz vor mir ins wasser|supergri|supergri (zum glück nicht auf den kopf



Alles klar, es ist Deine Wurftechnik. Der Korb würde bei einem richtigen Wurf niemals vor Deinen Füßen landen. 
Ansonsten nutze ich 0,22mm Schnur mit 0,25mm Schlagschnur. Ich hatte auch schon mal eine Feederrute von einem Kollegen geliehen, der hatte eine durchgehende 0,22mm Shimano drauf, damit habe ich dann 100g Körbe problemlos geworfen.

Ich kann Dir nur ranten haue dir die 0,25-0,28mm Schlagschnur davor und bleibe bei der 0,22mm Schnur. Eine 0,28mm Schnur ist übertrieben, unnötig und zwingt Dich zu noch schwereren Körben. Denn auf Deine Entfernung ist deutlich mehr Schnur im Wasser als die Schlagschnur und das macht doch einiges aus.

Beim Feedern gilt auch so fein wie möglich so stark wie nötig und das obere Ende der Schnurstärke für extreme Situationen ist da normal 0,25mm. Wie gesagt das obere Extrem. Normal ist 0,18-0,22mm mit Schlagschnur. Und die 0,22mm reichen mit Schlagschnur locker für 110g Körbe. Hatte ich bisher nie Probleme mit, nur zu schweren Körben musste ich noch nicht greifen, aber da meine Ruten 140g Wurfgewicht haben werde ich da sicher irgendwann auch noch Erfahrungen mit 140g Futterkörben machen, bei der mit 180g evt. auch noch mehr. 

Für Dein 60g Korb müsste normal sogar eine 0,20mm kein Problem sein. Wenn die paar Gramm eine 0,22mm in Bedrängnis bringen, dann kann halt was nicht stimmen.


----------



## Borg (21. April 2011)

*AW: schnurstärke beim feedern*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Für Dein 60g Korb müsste normal sogar eine 0,20mm kein Problem sein. Wenn die paar Gramm eine 0,22mm in Bedrängnis bringen, dann kann halt was nicht stimmen.



Genau das ist auch mein Verdacht.

Wie gesagt, mit ner 0.22er feuer ich 100 Gr. problemlos raus. Mir ist da noch nie die Montage abgerissen. Einmal isse aufgegangen, da ich bei der Schlaufenmontage einen einfachen, statt nem Doppelknoten gemacht hatte, sprich, es ist nur der Knoten aufgegangen.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## klappe (26. April 2011)

*AW: schnurstärke beim feedern*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Alles klar, es ist Deine Wurftechnik. Der Korb würde bei einem richtigen Wurf niemals vor Deinen Füßen landen. ......



ist ja mal ne sehr gewagte diagnose.......
die leine reist dann, wenn die beanspruchung zu groß wird.
evtl. wäre es sogar(bei entsprechender beschleunigung) möglich, das der korb den boden nicht wirklich verlässt...

es ist entscheidend bei welchem winkel die leine reißt.bei nem riss im "richtigen"winkel fliegt der korb hoch und nicht weit....#6#6
erst denken, dann schreiben
ist nicht böse gemeint, aber eine absolut sinnlose ferndiagnose.


----------



## Dunraven (27. April 2011)

*AW: schnurstärke beim feedern*

Das die Leine reißt zeigt doch schon das es an der Technik liegen muss (lassen wir mal schadhafte Ringe und schlechte Schnur außen vor sondern gehen davon aus dass das alles ok ist). Wenn seine Wurftechnik so eine Belastung erzeugt dass die eben fast sofort reißt (denn nur das kann zu so einem Winkel führen), dann macht er da was falsch, denn andere haben das Problem ja nicht. Wenn die also eine Wurftechnik haben bei der es nicht passiert, das bei ihm aber dauernd passiert, was ist denn dann wohl die Ursache? Wie Du sagst es wäre sogar (bei entsprechender Beschleunigung) möglich, das der Korb den Boden nicht wirklich verlässt, wobei diese entsprechende Beschleunigung ja ein Teil des falschen Wurfstils ist, denn ein richtiger Wurf erzeugt ja nicht so eine Belastung. 

Es gibt also 3 Varianten.

1: Passender Wurfstil, alles bleibt heil und das Ziel wird erreicht.
2: Falscher Wurfstil, Futterkorb reißt ab.
3: Trotz passendem Wurfstil wird das Ziel nicht erreicht = falsches Gerät, sei es falsche Rute, zu leichter Korb oder da dann doch zu dünne Schnur so das eine Schlagschnur für die benötigte Weite gebraucht wird.

Jetzt hast Du gesagt 





> lso wenn ich sehr nasses und damit schweres futter mit 60g körbchen auf die genannte distanz werfe ist mir nicht wohl dabei....
> und ich hatte auch schon abrisse.



Das bedeutet 3 kann es nicht sein, denn Du hast es ja schon auf die gewünschte Distanz geschafft und das oft. Nur ab und an reißt es ab. Von daher kann es dann ja nur bedeuten das die Schnur beschädigt wurde (Muscheln, Steine, ect.) oder der Wurfstil da nicht optimal war. 

Also erst denken dann schreiben passt schon. Ich denke meine Ferndiagnose, die von Borg ja auch geteilt wird, stimmt. Denn an der Schnurstärke kann es ja nicht liegen das andere Angler diese Probleme nicht haben, Du aber schon. Warum sollten die denn sonst mit ihrer 0,22mm Schnur auch mit noch schwereren Körben die 30-40m ohne Abriss schaffen die Du mit so leichten Körben nicht schaffst?


----------



## klappe (27. April 2011)

*AW: schnurstärke beim feedern*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Das die Leine reißt zeigt doch schon das es an der Technik liegen muss (lassen wir mal schadhafte Ringe und schlechte Schnur außen vor sondern gehen davon aus dass das alles ok ist). Wenn seine Wurftechnik so eine Belastung erzeugt dass die eben fast sofort reißt (denn nur das kann zu so einem Winkel führen), dann macht er da was falsch, denn andere haben das Problem ja nicht. Wenn die also eine Wurftechnik haben bei der es nicht passiert, das bei ihm aber dauernd passiert, was ist denn dann wohl die Ursache? Wie Du sagst es wäre sogar (bei entsprechender Beschleunigung) möglich, das der Korb den Boden nicht wirklich verlässt, wobei diese entsprechende Beschleunigung ja ein Teil des falschen Wurfstils ist, denn ein richtiger Wurf erzeugt ja nicht so eine Belastung.
> 
> Es gibt also 3 Varianten.
> 
> ...



schlechte schnur?kann es ja nicht genau sagen....sonst hätte ich ja im nicht im forum gefagt.
aber richtig ist, dass ich es jetzt mal ne stärkere "markenschnur" benutzte .hätte ja sein können euch ist das auch passiert. abrisse hatte ich 2 und da es mir sonst so gut wie nie passiert und ich es ja auch vorher gespürt habe ist ein versuch wert. werd sehen wie es mir der anderen schnur an der stelle läuft.ob strömungsdruck zu groß ist  oder ob die erhöhung des möglichen wurfgewichtes zu einem (noch) größerem erfolg führt...

muss es testen-trotzdem danke für die anregungen


----------

